# My M.U.T. is prettier than yours...



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, probably not, but let's see. The rules are simple:

1.) It must be a MUT you actually ride. No scenic hiking paths. 
2.) The pic must be taken on the trail.
3.) You have to take the photo yourself. No Google image pics.









Wachugot?


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmmmm I just posted a couple of lousy videos to YouTube, one of which shows part of my ride to the supermarket along the MUT. Wonder if I can do a screen shot or something?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Christine said:


> Hmmmm I just posted a couple of lousy videos to YouTube, one of which shows part of my ride to the supermarket along the MUT. Wonder if I can do a screen shot or something?


If that doesn't work, just toss in a link or embed the video.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Was able to get a general screenshot, but couldn't crop it nicely. In any case, it's not likely to win any awards! 

Link isn't very good- 25min of camera pointed at asphalt, with a quick glimpse of the water from the pedestrian bridge over the highway.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Taken last fall...

Penns Creek Path - Central PA


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Include the trail names please!

Virginia Creeper Trail, Damascus VA. It's not my local trail, but is really worth a drive to go ride it.

Oct 2005:


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Los Angeles River Trail, Long Beach CA










Mount Lee Dr, Hollywood CA










Santa Fe Dam, Azusa CA


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

J.R.
rm -rf
arai_speed

Now we're cooking. Those are some beautiful looking rides!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't ride MUTs much, but my commute route usually includes a little stretch of path through a park along the Connecticut River. For an urban setting, it's kind of nice sometimes.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Arai,
How did you get through those gates on Deronda drive?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

A few more shots. Here's a panorama I took this morning. The morning is a pleasant time there. When it's very windless (unlike today) the reflections of the waterfront, trees and skyline in the river can be quite nice. 









Here's one from the path at the top of the levee, where I loop up to get on the bridge.








And one more, from the middle of the bridge.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

9W9W said:


> Arai,
> How did you get through those gates on Deronda drive?


There is an entry way to the left of the gate - next to the mail boxes.

View attachment 308756


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> I don't ride MUTs much, but my commute route usually includes a little stretch of path through a park along the Connecticut River. For an urban setting, it's kind of nice sometimes.


Very nice! I've got a downtown trail that runs along a river very similar to that. I'll snap a pic next time I'm on it.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

This is one of our MUTs which eventually will be extended to join with the entire system, enabling me to ride from my town to the next town over and then down to the Tennessee River.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Walkway Over the Hudson* from a few years back with my son...


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure this really counts but the Indiana University campus is mostly bike and pedestrian. It's my daily route.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

marc7654 said:


> Not sure this really counts but the Indiana University campus is mostly bike and pedestrian. It's my daily route.


And it's rather famous in bike lore . . .


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> And it's rather famous in bike lore . . .


Oh yea, something about a kid that want's to be Italian  I think I remember something like that.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Took some photos this weekend, just need to upload.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Got you all beat (not):










Our MUT is turning into a landfill after Levi Stadium was built next to the trail last year. 50,000+ fans every event are littering the trail with mounds of trash plus heaps of loose trash at the stadium is being blown by the strong winds off SF Bay onto the trail and into the adjoining creek:
- https://goo.gl/photos/poFWMMtVXGKdpY1y7

https://youtu.be/Taz6o6JMgho?list=LLd6NjtScH2KgiJtH_N33MEg


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Snapped these this spring on the way into work. The last couple miles are on the VA side of the Potomac.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pmf said:


> Snapped these this spring on the way into work. The last couple miles are on the VA side of the Potomac.


Oh, yeah. That National Park Service tulip planting program is amazing. Really, the path network in the D.C. area is a scenic wonder.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Local Hero said:


>


Do you run into many rusty tin men, talking scarecrows or cowardly lions on that trail?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

SPlKE said:


> Do you run into many rusty tin men, talking scarecrows or cowardly lions on that trail?


Funny. Rumor has it that some of the Wizard of Oz was filmed off of a popular climb in my neck of the woods: 











At the top of that climb there is a private neighborhood in an unincorporated part of the county. Much of the area is waiting to be developed. If someone hops the fence they will find golf cart paths all over but zero traffic. No construction. No people. Just miles of smooth paths up and down hills. 














EDIT: Sorry, the movie filmed on that road was Disney's *Escape To Witch Mountain*. Also, sorry to derail the thread. These last two pics are not my commute. My first two are the local MUT though.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> Funny. Rumor has it that some of the Wizard of Oz was filmed off of a popular climb in my neck of the woods:


Homer Simpson Voice: Ummmmm epic roads!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Not nearly as nice as Local Hero's road but here is another MUT in my area (sorry for the blurry pic):


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

We have almost 110 miles of connected trails here in Tucson, and will be close to 130 miles when completed, called The Loop. Here's one of the bridges over the Rillito River, and then the beautiful park at the end of the Rillito trail. The best thing about this MUT is enjoying it when there's water in the river the day after a monsoon.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

You moreons want scenery? In yo' face, beeotchez.

Been toting my camera along this week, so this is more of a tour (photo dump) of scenery along the way.

The bridges are a bit mixed up, so this is roughly the order of things riding home from work over the Williamsburg Bridge. 

From atop the bridge, you can see The Farm on Kent on the construction site of the old Domino Sugar plant, and a new pump track.

Photos of the bridges were from tonight's ride; the other (sunnier) photos were from last Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's some of the Domino plant (that part of the 'hood smells like brown sugar), the farm and pump track underneath (temporary), and the path through Williamsburg.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

The road home crosses from the hipster capital of the world, and all its pretentiousness, over the Pulaski Bridge, and plunks the cyclist down hard into the industrial underbelly of Queens, and all its suckitude (relatively speaking.)

What's nice is that this path will be widened starting soon, hopefully completed by winter. Taking an entire lane from the cars


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I pass this little "farm" all the time, called the Smiling Hogshead Ranch. While taking photos on Saturday, a woman watering the garden invited me over for a tour. She let me wander around a bit, then told me about the new bike shop around the corner, where the owner has arranged frame-building courses.

She even took me to visit the shop, which was like a cyclist's heaven in a truck bay and warehouse. Didn't take photos b/c I was too busy talking to the owner and explaining how my husband is planning to build his own frame from scratch. He said there's a seminar this Saturday (tomorrow) that John can attend. 

Meanwhile, the woman invited me to the weed-pulling events they have in the garden. Might have to stop in sometime for that!


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Onward through Long Island City, Sunnyside, Jackson Heights, Corona, and finally Flushing Meadows, where there are some decent views from the marina of LGA, Riker's Island and Home Depot. Got some nice sunset photos tonight.

Also some shots from the pedestrian bridge in College Point.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Funny how some people leave holiday decorations up all year 'round. Some people have the Wise Men; some people in our neighborhood have the Three Wise Guys. 

Instead of taking them down, makes more sense to dress 'em up for the summer holidays!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Older pic of the Seattle Burke-Gilman. I'm pretty much avoiding it right now since it's overcrowded during nice weather. Once it starts raining again I'll ride on it again.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

Tynehead park in Surrey BC, Canada:












The second photo used to be part of 100 ave; you can still see it at 168 street/100 ave on 2009 Google street view.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

Mud Bay Park/ Boundary Bay **** trail, Surrey/Delta BC, Canada. After all the years I've lived here, I finally recently tried it out, although I ventured off to the paved farm roads too.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Dakota trail at Lake Minnetonka

View attachment 309404


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

High Trestle Trail in Iowa


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

bellzisu said:


> ATTACH=CONFIG]309394[/ATTACH]


You got some 'splainin' to do. :skep:

Though it's mighty impressive how you not only have scenic trails, but riders who dress to match


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Christine said:


> You got some 'splainin' to do. :skep:
> 
> Though it's mighty impressive how you not only have scenic trails, but riders who dress to match


The bridge is called the High Trestle Bridge. It's an old train bridge over the Des Moines river that was re-decked and turned into a very scenic bike trail. They put the blue lights on it to give it the feeling of going down a mine shaft. When on it at night everyone looks like a smurf. 

The matching outfits... Well... That's just the drinking club I'm on that has a bike problem. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

bellzisu said:


> ... They put the blue lights on it to give it the feeling of going down a mine shaft. ...


I think I need to experience that one! Not sure I wouldn't fall off my bike though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

marc7654 said:


> I think I need to experience that one! Not sure I wouldn't fall off my bike though. :thumbsup:


I've been on it and even during the day it can be a little disorienting, at least it was for me. Beautiful architecture, though.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Team Stray. I love it!


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Opus51569 said:


> I've been on it and even during the day it can be a little disorienting, at least it was for me. Beautiful architecture, though.


Especially if you have a little bit of wind blowing across your body. At night it's kinda hard to see the river below and we always end up stopping on it so it's doesn't seem as bad as during the day for some odd reason.



Christine said:


> Team Stray. I love it!


Thanks... I've actually had people ask me how many cats I own because of the team name.. That answer will always be 0. Nothing against them though....


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

bellzisu said:


> Thanks... I've actually had people ask me how many cats I own because of the team name.. That answer will always be 0. Nothing against them though....


Aw shucks, sorry to hear that!


----------

